# Daniela Braga walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x4)



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

so schön. danke.


----------



## ali505 (26 Dez. 2014)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## superb (20 Mai 2015)

beautiful pics.amazing


----------



## tomvic (15 Juni 2015)

Thanks for Daniela!

-tomvic


----------



## Nick1980 (2 Okt. 2015)

Thanks for photos of Daniela ...


----------

